#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Another trip to Dubai

## Bobcock

Now I have completed the australia thread it's time to get some of my others that are pending out of the way....

I did a thread on Dubai late last year, this year I returned again for a family holiday. We visited a few of the places I went to last year so I won't bore with photographs that have been done before......

But of course no trip to Dubai can be without a pic of the Burj khalifa.....



and a pic from the 125th floor..... not the nicest of days that day, some sand storms around.... the pool below has some spectacular fountains that can be seen here.....



On the left of the picture is Dubai Mall which is somewhat large..... This pic is of the aquarium inside the mall...... kinda surreal and typical Dubai.....



A lamp shop in the Souk Al Bahar....



A pidgeon and a Ferrari....

----------


## Bobcock

The Burj at night..... very difficult to photograph to be honest, it has patches of light, nothing even....this is taken hand held, don't tend to carry a tripod too much when out with the family....



The Address Downtown Dubai.....



The fountains in action.....



The Burj taken from the reception of the Al Manzil Hotel....

----------


## Bobcock

Next day we went shopping in the Madinat Jumeriah.....

----------


## Bobcock

Can't have a Bobcock photo thread without birds..... no seagulls this time, but we did encounter these whilst having a drink at Costa Coffee.... they were enjoying the sugar....

----------


## Satonic

Beautiful photos, Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Butterfly

stunning pics as usual, good work

Dubai looks like a miserable place to see actually, gray and modern

----------


## Bobcock

gray on those days, but not always....modern, garish, they'd sure fit.

It may be the next place I live after Bangkok which wouldn't be my first choice...

----------


## Butterfly

give me old and colorful anyday  :Smile: 

living in Dubai ? might as well move back to miserable England  :Razz:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Did you get down to the York?

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

I guess not, what is it?

----------


## Cujo

Nice pics, thanks. Surreal is a fitting word for dubai.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I guess not, what is it?


The York International is (well was) the last remaining "girlie buffet" hotel.

A room packed with skanks from all over the globe, the carpet was so old and soiled that if you stood in one place for too long, you couldn't lfit your feet without an enormous squelch.

These pious Emiratis sure do allow of lot of prostitution to go on in the name of tourism.

----------


## Bobcock

Sounds like an upmarket Thermae....5555

----------


## Bobcock

More shopping......

----------


## natalie8

Nice shots, especially the birds. In any of your trips to Dubai, did you ever get over to Oman or to the other parts of UAE, like Ras Al Khaimah, Al Ain, Fujeirah or the Liwa Oasis in Abu Dhabi?

You mentioned that you might be going for a job in Dubai? What type of job? It's a great place to work, good money and tax free. I love the weather there and I miss it. Feel free to pm me if you don't want to mention things on here.

I'm loving the pics. Keep them coming.

----------


## Bobcock

Yes, we did get to 6 or the 7 emirates and Oman, pics coming up.....

I've caught up with what has been developed to date so they will be a bit slower from now on.

Job wise, don't actually know, I've not agreed anything yet, but there are options in several field in which I am qualified, Construction or Oil / Gas (more likely Abu Dhabi for that one though).

----------


## natalie8

Ah, ok, great that you did the whole tour. We have friends in Abu Dhabi who have lived in Dubai and they say that AD is very good.

So if you went to RAK, did you get to see the bull butting? It's only on on Fridays. If you didn't I could post a few of my pics of it, once you get to that part.

----------


## Bobcock

Standard tourist trip, we went out to the dessert, I believe we were somewhere in Sharjah. 



Things got interesting at this dessert camp we went to for a buffet and dancing. Sadly I didn't have a tripod got it could have been spectacular, but anyway this guy danced, or twirled to be more accurate, round and round, spinning these 'canopies he was wearing'. He also had a really nice pair of yellow wellies.....

----------


## Bobcock

I wanted to do some slow exposures, but without a tripod it is quite difficult to get things smooth, this is the best attempt.....

----------


## Bobcock

Then the lights dimmed and he turned on the lights on his outfit, again hand held it's hard to get smooth lines but I had some success....

----------


## Bobcock

These last three were taken using a flash with rear curtain sync on a long exposure, which means it takes the picture with a slow aperture speed and then the flash firs capturing part of the image sharply (ish)

The first one is 13secs, the latter two just half a second

----------


## natalie8

Very cool. Keep the pics coming!

----------


## Bobcock

Next up was the belly dancer, not the youngest of lasses but she seemed to know what she was doing....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Next day was a trip to abu Dhabi to go to Ferrari World.

It's about an hour and a quarter down a straight wide road.....

----------


## Bobcock

THe building is quite magnificent with this huge sweeping roof....

----------


## Bobcock

This is apparently the fastest roller coaster in the world.....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## natalie8

How did you like Ferrari World? Did it meet up to your expectations? We haven't been but quite a few people we know have been and they've said it was really good.

----------


## Bobcock

Yeah we enjoyed it, it was empty we had no bother just going on the same ride over and over again.

Food was quite reasonable as well.

----------


## terry57

Bobby, Your pics are Coffee book quality.

I imagine you have quite a large and complicated camera to carry around. Bloody brilliant stuff anyway.

----------


## Bobcock

Yeah, if I carry the full amount of gear it can be over 15kg..... not ideal for budget airlines where they look at your hand luggage.....

----------


## Bobcock

So, seeing as my kids felt the need to go on the worlds fastest roller coaster time and time and time (and time) again I decided to try and get some interesting shots. Sadly without the tripod it wasn't so easy but here's a couple....

----------


## Bobcock

Once it starts to get dark outside the red lights make the roof look good....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Next day we did the gold and spice souks.....

----------


## Bobcock

On that day we also visited a Dubai favourite.... Ravi's Restaurant which was just fantastic, cheap and tasty Indian food.

I took the menu looked down the long list of dishes and chose, he just looked at me and said "no"..... and told me what I was going to have because it was all they had cooked today. OK.....and it was good and so cheap in comparison to all the other meals we had there......

----------


## natalie8

Ravi's is the best! Strange that they didn't have much at that location when you were there.

----------


## Bobcock

Lots of very brightly decorated plates for sale

----------


## Bobcock

Emirates A380 off for a spin.....





Subtle.....



Poor chap...overworked....

----------


## Bobcock

After Ravi's we walked through a very average part of Dubai, not rich Emerati's living in this area, some of the houses were little more than tin shacks and the shops were anything but glitzy shopping malls..... Great Stuff!

Minaret at the Satwa Mosque, Al Satwa Road, close to Ravi's Restaurant.





The dome of the same mosque



Aircon Unit on one of the houses in the surrounding streets

----------


## Bobcock

Next day was a game of golf at the Els Club in Sports City. Very nice although having hot someones house with a hugely sliced tee shot on the first I lost a bit of confidence. I did go on the win 3&2 though. Ernie owns one of the houses that backs onto the course, and the most memorable thing about it is the huge amount of sand.



I hired clubs which cost 3500 Baht, but I played with a brand new set of Taylor Mades and a lovely pair of Adidas shoes.

----------


## Bobcock

Next day we took a trip to Oman, this is still in the UAE some sort of factory on the roadside...

----------


## Bobcock

About time I finished this thread off, 6 months and I still haven't found the time to proces them all......

The coast of Oman is rather bleak....

----------


## Bobcock

When we got back to the dock I noticed a large number of fisdhing boats had deposited their catches and there was a dockside auction about to start...... I didn't have the time to set up properly and take the short of shots I would have liked but I did get a quick 10 minutes to try and take the sort of pictures that I enjoy.....

----------


## natalie8

Thanks for the latest pics. I'll be back in Dubai on the 3rd then we're off to BKK in December. I'll have to get out and take pics like this since the weather will be pleasant.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Food photos of a different type, Sunday brunch at the Mina Al Salam Hotel (I think). A wonderful spread of food and all you can drink beer....













and all for only 3500 Baht a head.....

----------


## Bobcock

About time I finished this thread, had forgotten about it until the other Dubai thread appeared.

For the last couple of days we were there we stayed at Atlantis on the Palm....

The view from our room..... the gravel runway is the roof of the tunnel that comes onto the outer rim of the Palm.



Lots of these buggers hanging around.



This is the view from the inner beach.

----------


## Bobcock

Nightime view from our room



Reception

----------


## MissTraveller

Very nice pics! Jealous that you stayed at the Atlantis and you got to ride the elevator up Burj Khalifa!  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Had a great meal in the restaurant in the basement of Atlantis.

All the staff I talked to were South African.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Great pics there bob!

----------


## Bobcock

Next stop was the aquarium, frankly I've seen so many aquariums they don't really get me too excited but the decoration in this place was interesting to say the least.....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

The Water slide in the outtside park...... only my young un was brave enough to do it..... that is not him......



The final photo.... the airport going home

----------

